# Pant ankle side zipper vents...???



## Taylor_Gang (Aug 28, 2013)

Fashion wise...which side/style of the ankle side zipper vents looks STEEZIEST to you? 

1. Inside 
or...
2. Outside 

To me:
When off the snowboard and walking around the resort or switching to sneakers but still keeping your snow pants on...The inside style looks BEST. 

When it finally comes time to riding...I feel the outside style looks best/steeziest. 

Just ranting and seeing what people prefer. It probably should and does not matter but I am looking to get some new pants this year and was thinking of picking the inside style as I have never tried them. 

Thanks.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Something tells me this gif will be getting a lot of use,...


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

What pants? Speedo is my pick, 360 vents+ultimate steeze / junk positioning.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

Did you lose a bet or something... Today's goal ask as many stupid questions as possible....


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Why you chasing him around hating, MsKrinkle? Nothing to offer but negativity. Good job


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Inside/outside? 

Don't get teh ?


----------

